# Cloudy eyes!?



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Help please please please... my new bettas eyes are a lil cloudy! His left eye is cloudier than the other. He is swimming fine, not floating or tipping over, colorful, and seems fine except for his eyes. I put him in a new tank today and may have possibly not rinsed the aqua gravel good enough. I also spilled his spring water earlier and added some tap water because i ran out...

ph, nitrates, etc are ok but idk about ammonia

i told my bf to get some kinda fish medicine, ammonia control, or conditioner if tap water is the problem.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Are you not already using water conditioner in the tap water when you do water changes? If not, your fish is getting chlorine that won't agree with him.

If you can fill this out, it'll give us more idea what might be causing the problem.

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)? 
Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Housing: 
One gallon
80% Spring Water 20% tap ( just conditioned )
gentle filter bubble stone yes
temp: 76 F to 78 F (even at night) 
one plastic plant
Lid with lighting
No tank mates
No heater- temp is always stable 76 F (night) to 78 F (day) and i use a submersable thermometer not a liquid crystal stick on


Food:
2 Hikari Gold betta pellets daily
1 bloodworm feed weekly

Maintenence:
90% water changed yesterday ( upsized tank )
I change like 20% or so every other or every two days. Use natural spring water safe for bettas however, last changed added tap water which is now conditioned with Tetra BettaSafe®. Water is always around 76 F after changes. Added new aqua gravel and may possibly not thouroughly rinsed all the way( "dust" from gravel perhaps causing cloudy eyes? ) Tank water appears to be very clear. 

Symptoms:
Noticed the cloudy eyes a little before I started this thread so around 5 am-ish.
Behavior has not been any different
No history of being ill
3.5 months old ( just a lil baby still :3 )
Not yet treated with meds... kinda whý I posted this thread was to get help on what to get for him.

Parameter: 
PH is 7 neutral
Please, I dont have money for a kit at the moment! I live on my own so I buy ALL my stuff! ( no "mummy and daddy" help ) Looked at petco and petsmart and priced everything out, need to wait 2 weeks before I can get one.


whew... hope this all helps! : D


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

In a one gallon, doing a partial change, even 90%, is only watering down the ammonia but not removing it. I'd bump up to 100% daily. Also treat all your water; not just the tap water. 

Something else completely unrelated to his eyes, but something you might want to consider is fasting him one day a week. You can feed 2 pellets twice a day and fast once a week. Fasting day a week will help his digestion.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

His feeding schedule:
I got him from petco last Wednesday and he was fed one pellet that day and there he was fed every other day. I feed him one Hikari Gold pellet a day.Yesterday gave him one pellet/ his first bloodworm, and today I gave him 2.5 pellets instead of one. Its sad cuz now evertime I walk up to his tank he goes into his feeding corner, surfaces a little and stares at me like " you gonna give me more yummies!? " The puppy dog face doesnt work on me but his fishy face makes me tempted LOL its hard to tell him "no more" but I do


His eyes seen a lil less cloudy since I put in the water conditioner but they are still slightly cloudy. I will do a water change-condition all the water and if his eyes dont clear up then I will get some melafix and possible some ammonia testing strips o.o I get a discount at petsmart and walmart.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

The testing strips aren't as accurate as the liquid test kits. If you can, save for the liquid kit. In the meantime, keep up with the water changes because those are the biggest factor in keeping a healthy fish.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

melafix isn't good for bettas. it can damage the organ they use to breath from the surface, and you don't want that. to me, unless it's popeye, cloudy eyes aren't much to worry about. with good care, i'm sure it'll clear up on it's own. if it doesn't seem to hinder his sight, i wouldn't worry. do either daily or every other day, 100% water changes, and you'll be okay. :3


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

His eyes are clearing up slightly and it seems like he can see perfectly fine. I stuck a mirror up to his tank and he flared up his gills right away and swam up to the mirror from the other side of his tank. Hes eating ( and begging for food like a dog! ) and swimming around just fine but im looking out for him! Hes my lil baby I just worry for him... :3 The liquid stuff works great and thats what I want! Had a salt water tidal pool at work and I always used the liquid.


----------

